# Anyone have plans for 90gallon tank stand?



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I need a stand for my 90gal. I have a friend who will make one in iron for me. He is experienced in metal work but not aquarium stands so I'd have to give plans. I want a low stand, only about 50cm high with a simple metal frame. Any one have plans, a link or tips for me?


----------



## Midnighttide (Jan 28, 2011)

Send me an email to [email protected] I can send you a great site for stand building I don't know how to post it here maybe u can after I send it to u would be great help to alot of people Iam sure thanks Jimmy


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks for the reply but I have the stand made already. I decided to do it in wood in the end.


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

Any pics?


----------

